# Fatigue?



## LoCurly (Oct 4, 2014)

I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and received my blood tests that are to determine a cause, but I won't translate them by myself and risk more anxiety.
My symptoms started in feb.2014 and now have gotten better.

I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced fatigue after eating practically anything?
I can't eat a whole plate without feeling extremely tired.
and if I don't eat enough I'm even more tired from it when I do.
I usually drink water but I do slip in sugar in small quanities because I feel anxious and tired afterward, but Its mostly food.
r now and again, but I was told sugar and salt don't aggravate the thyroid...
Sometimes even walking tires me out.
But its not an exhausted tired. It's more of a right before bed sleepy. Yet, even if I sleep 15 hours in a day I wake up feeling sick and tired!

I started Tapazole a week ago. What is it for if I'm still sleepy? Should I wait longer? Is this even Hyperthyroidism?

Sorry if this comes out odd, I'm very sleepy as we speak.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board! Sounds like you may be experiencing narcolepsy; especially after eating. I and many others w/Graves'/hyperthyroid have experienced the same.

My problem was significantly solved when I quit eating "all" simple carbs.

Have you tried that? If you do, let us know!


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

I used to have to take a nap every time I ate. In my case, it was a sensitivity to carbs, Try making sure you have protein with any carbs. That may help.


----------



## LoCurly (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank for the input!

I have found that eliminating simple carbs and also sugar helped my energy a lot, but eating just the slightest bit too much will tired me out completely again thanks for the help! It's appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are welcome; let us know how you are doing!


----------

